# Symantec Client Security



## mitsos (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,
first time here and i dont know if this is the correct forum for this but here it is..
Is there any way to export client list from command prompt and not from the security console?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am not sure what you are trying to achieve by doing this. Explain what you need to do and we might come up with another way of getting there.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Could you be more specific. I think I know what you are trying to do but I am not quite sure.


----------



## mitsos (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi.. long time no seen.. :wave: 
i just want to export the clients list for every server that the AV is installed, to a text file. (without the need to log on each one..)
The output is going to be used for various things.
Thanx in advance..

Cheers


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you just want a raw list or are you going to use this to configure something on another server? It is still unclear to me what you are trying to achieve. 



> Without logging onto each one...?


----------



## mitsos (Aug 1, 2006)

i want just a simple text file (.csv if possible) which contains all the pc's that have the client installed. It doesnt matters where its gonna be used..


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, I think I now know what you are trying to do, however I am unaware of how to do this from the console. Perhaps a simple screen shot exported to an Excel spreadsheet would serve your purpose.


----------



## mitsos (Aug 1, 2006)

screen shot? (as a picture u mean?) nope. dont need somethin like that.. i just want a text file


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello mitsos,

Unless you can explain _fully_ what your intentions are, and whether you have the authority to access this type of information; then, we will not be able to assist you any further.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

As mentioned, I think we don't want to get involved in bypassing security in this fashion. I'm sure your IT department can handle this if necessary.


----------

